# Spain in September- thru SFX?



## heathpack (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi ya'll.

I may need to be in Madrid mid-Sept 2014 on business.  I was thinking of requesting a trade through SFX.  (Right now that's the only place that I have any deposits.)

Any thoughts on likelihood of success?  Recommended resorts/locales?  We were assuming southern coast or Balearic islands, but would be open to suggestion.  We'd probably be 4 or 5 days in Madrid and a week elsewhere.

Thanks,

H


----------



## Jimster (Aug 21, 2013)

*Spain*

You wont find much in the way of TS in Madrid.  As for a hotel, I recommend the Westin Palace-use points.  From there it is a matter of choice.  Spain is overbuilt so you can probably find something.  The trick is finding what you want.  Go to the review section of Tug and check them out.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 21, 2013)

Jimster said:


> You wont find much in the way of TS in Madrid.  As for a hotel, I recommend the Westin Palace-use points.  From there it is a matter of choice.  Spain is overbuilt so you can probably find something.  The trick is finding what you want.  Go to the review section of Tug and check them out.



Sorry I wasn't 100% clear.

The Madrid portion of the trip will be covered by my employer.  We'd probably add a few days on hotel points- the exact hotel you mentioned in fact.

For the timeshare stay, we were thinking the med coast of Spain.  Just not sure how reasonable a Sept exchange is with SFX.  My cousin has some RCI TPUs and she'd be willing to book me an RCI unit.  I also could make a Hyatt studio deposit with II.  Just not sure what my best bet is.  I can't use the Hyatt to try for a Marriott, though, I don't have enough pts for a 2BR

H


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2013)

You will find a LOT of availability along the S. coast- Malaga, Marbella area. Majorca is also very nice and there are timeshares- it's where the president of Spain goes to escape the summer heat in Madrid. Climate very similar to yours in L.A. We like the Barcelona N.E. area a lot, but higher end TSs are more scarce. Not non-existent, just not on top of each other. Another place to look is the S. coast (Algarve) of Portugal. Good history, food, hospitable people and as a bonus, some of continental Europe's lowest prices.

Jim


----------



## MaryH (Aug 22, 2013)

I like Barcelona / Alicante area.  If you want timeshare, there might be some in Costa Brava.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't speak to Spain's availability through SFX, however a few years back I requested Scotland, between Glasgow and Edinburgh and I had my choice of check-in dates throughout July.  I was very surprised and pleased that they could do that for us.  You may want to speak to one of their staff to ask about the possibility.  They won't tell you that they can get it for you, but they will tell you if it's highly unlikely.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 13, 2013)

Ans to my original question: Yes, SFX can get you Spain in September.

Yesterday we took Spain off the table in favor of a cruise with some friends in the San Juan Islands.  Literally 40 minutes later our exchange to Spain came through from SFX.  The exact date we wanted, 2BR unit.   It killed me to throw it back.  We did have to pay the exchange fee (fair enough, SFX got us an exact match on our request) but they discounted it down to $90.

I think we only had the request in for a few weeks, so we were surprised if came through >1 year out from our travel date.

H


----------

